# egg share and m/c?



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi,
I had a m/c in 2003 at 14 weeks. (baby died at 11 weeks) 
My clinic says this dosent stop me being able to egg share, but a friend of mine has had 5 m/c (she has been tested and there is no reason why) - would this stop her being able to donate, or egg share?
She is waiting for her first appointment in 2 weeks time, and I know she's really worried about this, and I want to help reassure her!!
Marie xx


----------

